# Africa Mission trip!!!



## a5i736 (Nov 14, 2007)

These are the most resent shots from africa. They are completely unedited (except for one crop) and strait from camera, as i am still in africa right now. So yes I know they are not finished and have some mistakes. Let me know what you think.
Sry for the poor resolution, our internet keeps going out and I was forced to compress the images.

I DIDN"T MEAN TO POST THI SHERE I MEANT TO POST IT IN THE GENERAL gallery  sry but my internet will go downs soon and i,v given people back home to a link on this page,    Im sry for posting it here

Sry for so many photos, but im also having people back home look at this link too. lol but here are the most resent, again low res.


----------



## Alpha (Nov 14, 2007)

The first few are of very poor resolution. Is there any particular reason for that?


----------



## a5i736 (Nov 14, 2007)

MaxBloom said:


> The first few are of very poor resolution. Is there any particular reason for that?


Yea im in africa with a very very slow connection and when i was loading images internet would go out and so would the power, literally we are in like a hole. So i reduced the size so it would finish the upload b4 either a) power went out b) internet went out so thats why


----------



## LaFoto (Nov 14, 2007)

Easy enough for me to move this thread for you.
Voilà - it is in the General Gallery already .

What an experience.
Hey!
Whereabouts in Africa are you?


----------



## a5i736 (Nov 14, 2007)

LaFoto said:


> Easy enough for me to move this thread for you.
> Voilà - it is in the General Gallery already .
> 
> What an experience.
> ...



Im in Kisumu Kenya, and I was in Nairobi for a day


----------



## misa.j (Nov 14, 2007)

The resolution of the photos doesn't bother me personally at all. They are some of the best shots I've ever seen recently.
Very powerful, full of emotions. Some of them choked me up a little.

Thanks so much for posting them!


----------



## a5i736 (Nov 14, 2007)

misa.j said:


> The resolution of the photos doesn't bother me personally at all. They are some of the best shots I've ever seen recently.
> Very powerful, full of emotions. Some of them choked me up a little.
> 
> Thanks so much for posting them!



Thank you


----------



## a5i736 (Nov 15, 2007)

misa.j said:


> The resolution of the photos doesn't bother me personally at all.



I have all the full resolution pics here n my computer right now.  I'm going to put more new ones up later.


----------



## Viperjet (Nov 15, 2007)

Nice pictures.

I salute you for helping the people over there!  :thumbup:  :hail:


----------



## anuragbhateja (Nov 15, 2007)

Simply Impressive!!!


----------



## a5i736 (Nov 15, 2007)

Viperjet said:


> Nice pictures.
> 
> I salute you for helping the people over there!  :thumbup:  :hail:





anuragbhateja said:


> Simply Impressive!!!



Thank you so much, that means allot to me.  I will post more...


----------



## ilyfel (Nov 16, 2007)

all I'm seeing are red x's


----------



## petey (Nov 16, 2007)

I might be offended if someone took my picture when I was in my jammies or crying. Maybe they didn't know their faces would be on the internet. The last guy seems happy.


----------



## a5i736 (Nov 16, 2007)

petey said:


> I might be offended if someone took my picture when I was in my jammies or crying. Maybe they didn't know their faces would be on the internet. The last guy seems happy.



You would also be upset if both your parents died of aids and you had nothing to eat, and you slept on the mud ground of your mud hut in the only pair of clothes you have. BTW nobody in any of these photos are crying, and none of them even have the luxury of have PJs thats the only clothes they have.  These kids are so happy just to have us here.  They beg and beg me to take photos of them. Why don't you tell Steve McCurry what you just said, cuz I'm sure he doesn't have releases for all his subjects, and if you don't know who Steve McCurry your no photographer yourself.


----------



## Chris of Arabia (Nov 16, 2007)

There's a point part way down where you could really use some carriage returns dropping into the sequence. If you can manage it from there, great, but if not, maybe Corrina could oblige.


----------



## misa.j (Nov 16, 2007)

Those kids really do look happy to have their pictures taken. It must be so nice to see those smiles. 
I think you being there is making a big difference in thier lives.

I'd love to hear what kind of work you are doing in Africa with those kids. When you get a sufficient internet connection, that is.


----------



## a5i736 (Nov 16, 2007)

misa.j said:


> Those kids really do look happy to have their pictures taken. It must be so nice to see those smiles.
> I think you being there is making a big difference in thier lives.
> 
> I'd love to hear what kind of work you are doing in Africa with those kids. When you get a sufficient internet connection, that is.



PM me and Id be glad to give you the details... THANK YOU


----------



## petey (Nov 16, 2007)

a5i736 said:


> You would also be upset if both your parents died of aids and you had nothing to eat, and you slept on the mud ground of your mud hut in the only pair of clothes you have. BTW nobody in any of these photos are crying, and none of them even have the luxury of have PJs thats the only clothes they have. These kids are so happy just to have us here. They beg and beg me to take photos of them. Why don't you tell Steve McCurry what you just said, cuz I'm sure he doesn't have releases for all his subjects, and if you don't know who Steve McCurry your no photographer yourself.


 
They know that you post their pictures on a public internet forum?


----------



## sweet_a (Nov 16, 2007)

a5i736 - you are a little *****, im going to just assume your parents are rich per the pretty smile and your godlike attitude towards others

too bad there is no god


----------



## Mitica100 (Nov 16, 2007)

sweet_a said:


> a5i736 - you are a little *****, im going to just assume your parents are rich per the pretty smile and your godlike attitude towards others
> 
> too bad there is no god


 
Watch your language, please!


----------



## LaFoto (Nov 17, 2007)

Sweet_a, this is *not* the way we speak about or to other members on these forums. You are officially being warned and you will be watched more closely in the future.


----------



## a5i736 (Nov 17, 2007)

sweet_a said:


> a5i736 - you are a little *****, im going to just assume your parents are rich per the pretty smile and your godlike attitude towards others
> 
> too bad there is no god



Hey listen man, you don't have to have the same beliefs as me thats okay. If you were here you'd be moved too. Everything I said in that post was 100% true, it's real bad here. Please don't assume anything, because you don't know my financial background and I don't care to tell you because I'm not like that. I'm glad Im here serving our Lord and my savior.  I went into a mans mud hut where he was practically dead a month ago from aids, and now that he's able to sit up the only thing he clings to is the word of god, I walked into his house and he had more faith than anyone I have ever met. I went into other aids victims homes in that same slum (one of the largest in Kenya) and they were doing far worse. But you'll never know until you step out and come here yourself.


----------



## LaFoto (Nov 17, 2007)

Right, a5i, you gave him your reply ... ok.

But if I see this thread deteriorate into a discussion/debate on religion, it will disappear, photos and all. There are very clear guidelines for these forums that need to be followed by each and every one of our members. Bad mouthing _and_ discussing religion are part of the express no-nos.


----------



## Los Angeles (Nov 17, 2007)

I have been lurking around TPF for a while.  Have not become a memeber becuase I have had nothing to say.  This thread has motivated me.

First I think the photos are GREAT.

However that being said I think your a cancer to this world.  Spreading your beliefs to other countries with hundreds of years of their own history and belief is gross.  And bringing goods and other valuable things in exchange is Morally wrong.  If you want to help thats great.  But you dont need to attach strings to your help.


----------



## mdcrisp2000 (Nov 17, 2007)

These are, almost without exception, stunning shots! Very moving.

And it's great that you're out there making a difference to these people. Keep it up!


----------



## skithe49th (Nov 17, 2007)

I dont agree with what you are saying Los Angeles, looking at the  pictures and talking to mitch, there what they are doing isin't ruining hundreds of years of belief, they are sharing it with everyone and helping them.  That man with the tribal robes on may be talking on a cell phone but he is also someone that all those kids look up to cause they want to be the tribal warrior. growing up around alaska natives some people are glad that the white man came over because it gave them something to look foreward to and gave them jobs, but then there are those doubters like yourself. 

good job on the pictures and what your doin man.


----------



## Peanuts (Nov 17, 2007)

Can't wait to see some more once you get home and have a chance to go through the hundreds you have taken.

Are you planning to print them and send back copies? Earlier this year I went to Sierra Leone under an organization primarily to act as the photographer and I can't recall how many times people would pose for pictures, look at the back of the camera, laugh with delight and run away to tell their friends - then the lady who lives there would just say "it is a shame. They love having their photos taken but with digital, rarely ever see a hard copy of it."  It was a long process (300 images later ), but 6 months after getting back I had each printed once for the schools we visited as well as two or three additional for the main subject/s in the image. Just a few weeks ago I heard back from the lady simply saying, "You don't know how appreciative they are. Several tears were shed." So if you have the time, perhaps talk to your local lab and see if they can cut you a deal


----------



## Los Angeles (Nov 17, 2007)

skithe49th said:


> I dont agree with what you are saying Los Angeles, looking at the  pictures and talking to mitch, there what they are doing isin't ruining hundreds of years of belief, they are sharing it with everyone and helping them.  That man with the tribal robes on may be talking on a cell phone but he is also someone that all those kids look up to cause they want to be the tribal warrior. growing up around alaska natives some people are glad that the white man came over because it gave them something to look foreward to and gave them jobs, but then there are those doubters like yourself.
> 
> good job on the pictures and what your doin man.



You mention they are sharing "it".  What is it?  There religion.  You can call it sharing but thats not what it is.  Its taking advantage.

 I'm all for help.  If the help came with out religous strings attached I would support it.  At the risk of sounding overly philisophical, there is to much "my" religion is for everyone in this world.  As long as its not enfringing on human rights, we should respect other peoples religous beliefs and not push another belief on them.  Its not moral to do such a thing.  And it causes wars on cost people lives.


----------



## Luna (Nov 17, 2007)

One of those kids does not look like he wants his picture taken.
Otherwise, I really like these photos.


----------



## a5i736 (Nov 18, 2007)

mdcrisp2000 said:


> These are, almost without exception, stunning shots! Very moving.
> 
> And it's great that you're out there making a difference to these people. Keep it up!


Thank you so much, all the support helps! 



skithe49th said:


> I dont agree with what you are saying Los Angeles, looking at the  pictures and talking to mitch, there what they are doing isin't ruining hundreds of years of belief, they are sharing it with everyone and helping them.  That man with the tribal robes on may be talking on a cell phone but he is also someone that all those kids look up to cause they want to be the tribal warrior. growing up around alaska natives some people are glad that the white man came over because it gave them something to look foreward to and gave them jobs, but then there are those doubters like yourself.
> 
> good job on the pictures and what your doin man.


Tim I love you man, Thanks for the support.



Peanuts said:


> Can't wait to see some more once you get home and have a chance to go through the hundreds you have taken.
> 
> Are you planning to print them and send back copies? Earlier this year I went to Sierra Leone under an organization primarily to act as the photographer and I can't recall how many times people would pose for pictures, look at the back of the camera, laugh with delight and run away to tell their friends - then the lady who lives there would just say "it is a shame. They love having their photos taken but with digital, rarely ever see a hard copy of it."  It was a long process (300 images later ), but 6 months after getting back I had each printed once for the schools we visited as well as two or three additional for the main subject/s in the image. Just a few weeks ago I heard back from the lady simply saying, "You don't know how appreciative they are. Several tears were shed." So if you have the time, perhaps talk to your local lab and see if they can cut you a deal


I know what its like  everyone comes up to me and asks me to take their pictures, they love it, and It's great bringing them joy.  I think Im going to take your suggestion and send them their photos 


Los Angeles said:


> You mention they are sharing "it".  What is it?  There religion.  You can call it sharing but thats not what it is.  Its taking advantage.
> 
> I'm all for help.  If the help came with out religous strings attached I would support it.  At the risk of sounding overly philisophical, there is to much "my" religion is for everyone in this world.  As long as its not enfringing on human rights, we should respect other peoples religous beliefs and not push another belief on them.  Its not moral to do such a thing.  And it causes wars on cost people lives.


I'm ignoring you and your ignorance. :er:


----------



## Los Angeles (Nov 18, 2007)

a5i736 said:


> I'm ignoring you and your ignorance. :er:



You can say your ignoring me but I know your not.  And its not because of "my ignorance" its because you have no rebutle.  Or are you that brain washed that you believe what your doing is acceptable?

Just tell me that your not spreading your religous beliefs and Ill tell you your doing a great thing.  You cant becuase your on a "mission"  A mission to get people to believe what you believe.  So narrow minded, and selfish.


----------



## a5i736 (Nov 18, 2007)

Los Angeles said:


> You can say your ignoring me but I know your not.  And its not because of "my ignorance" its because you have no rebutle.  Or are you that brain washed that you believe what your doing is acceptable?
> 
> Just tell me that your not spreading your religous beliefs and Ill tell you your doing a great thing.  You cant becuase your on a "mission"  A mission to get people to believe what you believe.  So narrow minded, and selfish.



My mission is not centering around turning people into christians who are already not (tons of them already are). We are here teaching a choose to wait program (wait to have sex until marriage) so we can try and stop the aids cycle where it begins.


----------



## Los Angeles (Nov 19, 2007)

a5i736 said:


> My mission is not centering around turning people into christians who are already not (tons of them already are). We are here teaching a choose to wait program (wait to have sex until marriage) so we can try and stop the aids cycle where it begins.



I have been asked to not comment about what your doing.


----------



## rob91 (Nov 19, 2007)

Nice pics.


----------



## Trenton Romulox (Nov 19, 2007)

Ugh, mission trips make me sick. Absolutely sick. What are they coloring pictures of white people for anyways, sort of historically inaccurate? Why do people have to put themselves into other cultures and change them, subtly or otherwise? That seems wrong to me. Here's an idea, this is pretty crazy by the way, so brace yourself: maybe your God isn't the right one or only one for the entire world. 

"Sure, you can have some food...if you believe what we tell you is true."

Edit: As I read a few posts above me, the original poster says the people over there were Christians when you got there? And you don't think that is from previous mission trips? Come on. Stop AIDS where it starts? AIDS will still be there when there is a ring on the ol' finger. But yeah, it's always good to have kids color stupid, inaccurate, brain-washing pictures. What better way to stop AIDS than have famished children color Jesus?


----------



## Mitica100 (Nov 19, 2007)

People! Let's focus on what this Forum is all about, pictures. Please leave Religion aside or at least take your religious debates on a PM level.

This is simply not about who's God is better or worse, this is about pictures. You like the pictures, you say so. You don't, you don't! You want to bring up constructive criticism (about pictures), go right ahead, but please, please leave Religion out of this Forum. After all it's this Forum's rules, in case you have not read them I encourage you to revisit them.


----------



## Trenton Romulox (Nov 19, 2007)

Mitica100 said:


> People! Let's focus on what this Forum is all about, pictures. Please leave Religion aside or at least take your religious debates on a PM level.
> 
> This is simply not about who's God is better or worse, this is about pictures. You like the pictures, you say so. You don't, you don't! You want to bring up constructive criticism (about pictures), go right ahead, but please, please leave Religion out of this Forum. After all it's this Forum's rules, in case you have not read them I encourage you to revisit them.



You couldn't have sent me something of that effect in a PM. Kind of hypocritical. 

So, about the photos...which I was talking about (subject matter, yeah?). They are terrible. I don't like them at all. They are a representation of all that is wrong with Western "civilization". Technically, the shots are good enough, good enough that none of them stood out as awful. Subject matter wise, the shots are abysmal, and I wish they didn't exist.


----------



## Mitica100 (Nov 19, 2007)

Trenton Romulox said:


> You couldn't have sent me something of that effect in a PM. Kind of hypocritical.


 
Not at all, my comment was not directed only at you but the rest of the people trying to discuss their religious views.


----------



## Trenton Romulox (Nov 19, 2007)

Mitica100 said:


> Not at all, my comment was not directed only at you but the rest of the people trying to discuss their religious views.



Oh, I see. Well then, since that's the case: I'll swallow my pride and apologize for calling you a hypocrite, at least for the reasons I gave.


----------



## a5i736 (Nov 19, 2007)

Trenton Romulox said:


> You couldn't have sent me something of that effect in a PM. Kind of hypocritical.
> 
> So, about the photos...which I was talking about (subject matter, yeah?). They are terrible. I don't like them at all. They are a representation of all that is wrong with Western "civilization". Technically, the shots are good enough, good enough that none of them stood out as awful. Subject matter wise, the shots are abysmal, and I wish they didn't exist.



Do you hate very shot if any foreign country that is less fortunate then the west?


----------



## Los Angeles (Nov 20, 2007)

a5i736 said:


> Do you hate very shot if any foreign country that is less fortunate then the west?




MODERATOR.  You asked me not to coment and I wont but you cant let coments like this just go.  I suggest you delete this thread.  The Poster is egging us on.


----------



## Chris of Arabia (Nov 20, 2007)

a5i736 said:


> Do you hate very shot if any foreign country that is less fortunate then the west?


 
I think you'll also find that politics is off the agenda as far as TPF is concerned. Can we please concentrate on the images as images and take the rest somewhere else - it is not appropriate.

Please also bear in mind that there has already been one warning by a Moderator regarding the conduct of this thread and it can end up in the Trash Can if that's where you really want to take it.


----------



## 391615 (Nov 20, 2007)

I have looked at all of your photos, and I liked 069,060,055,020,072 and 024. The look on 024 is very powerful. I find it kind of worrying for some reason. The very last photo is a a great shot, but I find it hard to pick a best shot. However, Im unsure why you posted so many photos, there are clearly some great shots and some poor ones too, these poor shots, I find in terms of boring, and uninspiring. I guess it comes down to opinion, maybe you just wanted to show people as much of what you are doing as possible, but knowing you take some great shots, I'm ? to why you posted so many ordinary ones.


----------



## a5i736 (Nov 20, 2007)

391615 said:


> I have looked at all of your photos, and I liked 069,060,055,020,072 and 024. The look on 024 is very powerful. I find it kind of worrying for some reason. The very last photo is a a great shot, but I find it hard to pick a best shot. However, Im unsure why you posted so many photos, there are clearly some great shots and some poor ones too, these poor shots, I find in terms of boring, and uninspiring. I guess it comes down to opinion, maybe you just wanted to show people as much of what you are doing as possible, but knowing you take some great shots, I'm ? to why you posted so many ordinary ones.



Thank you for the complements! Im glad we are getting back to the pictures  Exactly which ones do u think I should remove?


----------



## 391615 (Nov 20, 2007)

Its not that I think you should remove any pictures. I'm definitely not a professional. But from your strong criticism on a lot of photographs posted, I was suprised why you put so many pictures that are clearly of less standard than some of your others. I definitely liked a handful of those photos so no arguments there. The photos I didn't really find interesting were.

067,066,065,064,062,059,057,051,048,047 and 074.

I was going to say 53 but I looked again and liked the young kid in the background how he was alone but still watching the scene.

Again I'm only new at photography, but I've been told by a number of top photographers to only show your best work. and I think there are clear winners in your work. But maybe then other people will disagree with me and find those photos good. Not everyone likes the same piece of art.


----------



## Mitica100 (Nov 20, 2007)

Thank you for getting back on track.


----------



## ShaCow (Nov 20, 2007)

very nice series here.. you have captured a lot of emotion


----------



## a5i736 (Nov 20, 2007)

Thanks ShaCow


----------



## nagoshua (Nov 20, 2007)

you've captured some really great pictures over there, im pretty jealous africa would be such a great photographic opportunity. Just one problem with quite a few of the pics, a lot of the focusing is off or the edges are soft.


----------



## a5i736 (Nov 20, 2007)

nagoshua - umm what pics are oof? cut they are tack sharp on my monitor except for the one with the guy lifting up the children.  The reason you might say oof is the low res uploads i don't see the what soft edges you are talking about. the 35th one down - the 45 one down are very low res and they look softer due to that. Are those the ones?


----------



## Chiller (Nov 20, 2007)

You have quite a moving series of photos.  I cant see all the shots tho.  Some great emotion captured on the little ones faces.   Tough to pick one as a fave tho.  Nicely done. 

........as for religion...I believe...Im gonna go make another tea. :lmao::lmao:​


----------



## a5i736 (Nov 20, 2007)

I deleted some off the host server thats why you cant see them. Thank you Chiller for the compliments.


----------



## nancy sv (Nov 20, 2007)

I am at work right now, so can't access your photos, but will check them out once I get home.  I just wanted to say - have fun in Kenya!!  I lived in Ethiopia for seven years and loved it there.  It's an amazing part of the world.


----------



## hawkeye (Nov 20, 2007)

There are too many to comment on specifically so I'll just leave it at:

There are a handful photographs that are very powerful and I like very much, they are composed well, and show great emotion.  There are lots more of pictures that feel like snap shots though and I felt like I was digging through the bunch to find the diamond/s in the rough.  But I understand you have this linked so people back home can see all.  I wonder what they think about all the bickering that went on.  I have strong feelings on the subject too, but thats not what we are here for.. its the pictures folks!

Good job dude, I wish I had the opportunity to "shoot outside the box"


----------



## a5i736 (Nov 20, 2007)

Thank you


hawkeye said:


> There are too many to comment on specifically so I'll just leave it at:
> 
> There are a handful photographs that are very powerful and I like very much, they are composed well, and show great emotion.  There are lots more of pictures that feel like snap shots though and I felt like I was digging through the bunch to find the diamond/s in the rough.  But I understand you have this linked so people back home can see all.  I wonder what they think about all the bickering that went on.  I have strong feelings on the subject too, but thats not what we are here for.. its the pictures folks!
> 
> Good job dude, I wish I had the opportunity to "shoot outside the box"


----------



## petey (Nov 20, 2007)

The pictures are well done.


----------



## zendianah (Nov 21, 2007)

Please post more. I admire your courage. Who cares agout resoulution and whatever people are complaining about. What you do is awesome. Please post more !


----------



## zendianah (Nov 21, 2007)

I cant stop looking at your photos!


----------



## a5i736 (Nov 23, 2007)

zendianah said:


> Please post more. I admire your courage. Who cares agout resoulution and whatever people are complaining about. What you do is awesome. Please post more !





zendianah said:


> I cant stop looking at your photos!



Thank you so much!!!!!!! I will be posting more!


----------



## skithe49th (Jan 15, 2008)

why'd he get kicked out??


----------



## jstuedle (Jan 15, 2008)

Your images make a very powerful statement. Thanks for all you do and for sharing. I know this is an older thread, but as it's come to the top again, the pix are just too much for me to not comment. Thanks again.


----------



## Los Angeles (Jan 15, 2008)

skithe49th said:


> why'd he get kicked out??



Who got kicked out?


----------



## Los Angeles (Jan 15, 2008)

zendianah said:


> Please post more. I admire your courage. Who cares agout resoulution and whatever people are complaining about. What you do is awesome. Please post more !





jstuedle said:


> ...Thanks for all you do and for sharing....



MODERATOR - IF YOUR GOING TO SENSOR MY COMMENTS AGAINST WHAT THE ORIGINAL POSTER DOES, YOU SHOULD SENSOR THESE COMMENTS IN FAVOR OF WHAT THE ORIGINAL POSTER DOES.  

You have my permission to remove this post once you modify theirs.  Until then I feel it only fair to reiderate that when you go to another country/state/city and push your Religion on to people that have had thousands of years of history its WRONG on every level.  Even if you go there under the false pretense that your "helping", and during that help you convey your message to follow your religion.  

The original poster still can not honestly say that she was not there pushing her religion on to others.


----------

